# What would you spend to get your "dream" horse?



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

What would you spend to obtain the "horse of your dreams" meaning horse is the right color, sex, age, size, and has the right amount of training to do exactly what you want it to do. No bad habits and no health issues. In other words, YOUR perfect horse?

Let's say you have a budget in mind and I am not talking about getting one free or taking in a rescue. I am talking about a horse that you are going to PURCHASE and have funds available for.

Would you spend over your alloted budget if it were just a few hundred? or would you try to bargain down the seller to what your budget is? Would you just pay up what is the asking price just to get exactly what you want?

I am considering this very question right now. I have always had horses that had to be either "fixed", "trained", or started. I have only had one horse in my life that was correctly trained with no holes in her background. Every horse since then had to be worked, trained, or worked around a health issue/hoof issue/age issue, etc.

I have the opportunity to buy a horse that is exactly what I want, ready to show and trail ride, perfect health, good disposition, etc. I am having the difficult decision of should I buy her outright, try to bargain (which I have and it has not worked well - lol..needless to say I could just walk away and be done with it, but haven't), or keep looking and hope I can find the same quality, disposition, age, sex, color and show record somewhere else cheaper.

What would you do? BTW - This would be the most expensive horse I have ever purchased and would be the last one I ever buy (excluding an accidental death or similar). In other words, this would be the lifetime horse.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I've never been much on competition, so I rarely have goals before I bought my horse. I generally went with what the horse like to do. I've done jumping with a horse that loved to jump, dressage with a horse that needed the training and took to it. 
Then I came of an age that I liked horses whose dispostions were agreeable. 
All thse things come both cheap and expensive. 
The most I've ever spent was $6000 and the least was $400. The best horse I every had was $650. The worse was the $6000 bundle of unsoundness.
But then I like training a horse more than anything else.

I guess I didn't answer your question but I would never spend $6000 again. $6000 dies as easy as $!000.


----------



## Stonybrook (Sep 22, 2007)

I think it is like buying a house. You have to have your max price and anything under that is acceptable.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

If I get this horse, insurance would be on her as soon as the ink dried on the check. I have had an expensive (to me) horse die this year, no insurance was on her as she was a cheap horse when I first bought her at $1500. Add 3 years of dressage training to that and she was a 10,000 horse when I had to have her put down. She was the horse I would have kept forever had she not injured herself beyond what vets could repair. 

This particular horse I am looking at is above "my" budget. My budget is generally somewhere less than 5,000. Way less most of the time and then I spend the next 3-5 years "fixing" issues or in the case of my gelding, fixing myself.

So..with all things being equal, I could spend the next year looking all over the country for a horse that has everything I want in it or buy a cheap one, send it out for training and in less than 6 months have spent enough to buy this mare anyway.

It is very hard to convince myself that I should spend that kind of money on a horse. In this economy.

And I am so very tired of looking - I wish there were Car Max for Horses. Call it Horse Max - price them for X and no haggling and a 30 day money back guarantee.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

I would probably spend a percentage over what my top price was if the horse were perfect and I felt like I was getting a fair deal.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

If the asking price is within spitting distance (i.e. a few hundred dollars) of what you can afford, then to me that's a no-brainer and you should get her.

You know what it costs to get a horse and send it to the trainer...and you also know that when all that is done the horse still may not have learned all you need it to know. It's impossible with a green horse to know the limits of it's potential :shrug:. Buying a "finished" horse, you know exactly what you're getting and IMHO it's worth more $$ to pay for this.

OTOH if they're asking more than you can AFFORD to pay (like you said your budget is $5,000, if they're asking $10,000) and you don't have it then you don't have it :shrug:.

How much is the $ spread between what your budget is and what they're asking for the horse?


----------



## 2horses (Jul 19, 2004)

If you're sure she's all that and a box of chocolates, get the horse. Sometime you have to pay a bit more to get what you want. You could pay less, but why? You wouldn't have what you want.

OTOH, I once bought a horse I *thought* was everything I wanted, after months and months of looking and riding and testing....and conveniently explained away his rearing when my trainer friend rode him. "He doesn't like spurs." Okay, I don't wear spurs, no big deal. He's perfect. Except he wasn't, he was a mental case that actually liked to pick fights with humans, both on the ground and on his back (rearing was just one way he started them) - and I wound up way out of my league with a horse I didn't like and was afraid of. SO, the takeaway from that is don't make her out to be more than what she is just because you're tired of looking. I did that and it was an expensive lesson.

But you probably would not fall prey to that - so go get her! She'll be worth it when you don't have to do a thing but ride....


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Been there, done that. But I had no choices as I had to set a fixed upper limit as the horse I was interested in was an auction held 2000 miles away, so I had to have a bank letter of credit on file with the auction in the amount I was willing to spend as I was bidding by phone. 

I couldn't go over that limit and it was close, but I bought him. I also had what they called 'knock down' insurance on him the minute he was mine ...

It was scary ... my 'budget' was the same amount that I still owed against the property ... but in the long run it was worth it, as this was my foundation stallion, Weltstern ... and I'm selling 3rd generation offspring because of his reputation.


----------



## EarthSheltered (May 9, 2008)

Ugh, I feel your pain, Sidepasser. I get horses offered to me all the time, and they always have some major issue, either health or personality. I no longer enjoy trying to fix either. I Just. Want. To. Ride.

That said, a couple of years ago I decided I was not going to settle, I was buying a gaited horse, already trained, and HEALTHY. I looked a long time to find one in my price range, that was not more than 4 hours away. Finally found one, had a pre-purchase done by a respected Vet, and brought her home. Turns out she has something in her RR that makes her touchy/ouchy after one day's long ride. She is fine if you don't ride her two days in a row, but that is what I do. I do have her on the list to get her x-rayed, but I'm not too hopeful it is fixable. 

I do have another horse to ride, so it is not like I cannot rest her in between, but if I want to do overnight camping with this specific horse, it is a problem. 

OK, enough rambling. I'm just so disgusted over the whole thing...I guess you need to be prepared to accept anything down the road, no matter how much you pay. I'd say stick to your guns on price, because the middle of the winter people often decide they are sick of going out there to feed a horse they don't ride, or pay board on a horse they don't ride. 

Your safety and enjoyment of the horse is worth whatever you can pay for it. But it will make you sick if you pay big $$$ and it ends up being an expensive pasture ornament. :yuck:


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

All of my decisions are based much on feelings. Some things that I want are buried so deep that they don't even show up on my list or express them to myself. We took Amish friends out for supper and the teenaged Amish Son took me out to a barn to show me the eqivalent of an Amish Lamborghini. A jet black stallion that was so tall, sleek and long and shiney that my eyes never really could take him all in. I could feel his spirit. He was a king for breeding. The young man's eyes were so full of admiration for the animal too. I will never forget that horse. I could have never owned him. I would love to have a pair of walkers for around our place for the times that I would like to ride. I do not have the facilities or experience to properly care for them. Like other things they stay in the deep dream place. I took out every horse book from the librairy trying the study the want away. I learned that it is easier to get into horses than out of horses and I had to turn away. When the feeling comes back, I go to the fairgrounds to see and smell them and with the owners permission and direction, touch the horses. I can walk away knowing that the horses are cared for better than I could right now. 

Your budget is your advisor. It does not have the final say. You know deep down. Good luck.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

How much more than your budget is this horse? Could you come up with the money? How much would it hurt your pocketbook? How much would it hurt your heart to walk away from this perfect-for-you horse?

If I found a horse that was over my budget but not outa this world, I'd try to bargain. I'd make an offer within my budget and if that was refused I'd ask the seller to give me their lowest price. If I could rationalize it without it putting me in a bad position I would go for it. 

Will you kick yourself if you don't get this horse? Will you kick yourself if you spend what they're asking?


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

If you're not going to end up living in the barn with her, go get her. If you payed yourself a dollar for every time you'd say "I wish I had just bought that horse" you'd end up with the extra money in no time.

It IS scary to write that big check. But if the over isn't going to bankrupt you, go do it. Life is too short for lots of regret.


----------



## JPiantedosi (Apr 23, 2012)

Over the years I have watched my fater in law and my wife spend BIG money on barrel and show horses. They know what they want and they buy it. I have never seen either of them regret it.

I on the other hand am inclined to buy a fixer uper and, have regretted a few that busted me up and a couple others that were just basket cases. 

My next one will be purchased as a turn key field trial horse and I will set my budget and if it takes me an extra couple hundred bucks..... then thats what it costs. Now that I have a wife and daughter, and a job to go to every day, I cant afford to be busted up by a basket case horse.

Jim


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I usually end up with restoration projects but I've had the last project for quite some time and I was thinking about the time when I need to replace him and my calculations were a lot different than they were 10 years ago. While I don't show, ranch horses tend to be worth their weight in gold and I'm quickly coming to the realization that I'm getting a bit old for a new project so I'd have to pay somebody to do it for me and as you know, that can be expensive. I also realized that my job pays quite well and even though I am insured, my short term disability pays a percentage of my income so I've pretty much concluded that the economic implications of a fixer upper could literally be quite costly I'm pretty sure I'm going to be writing a big cheque in the next couple years.


----------



## CesumPec (May 20, 2011)

my wife is the horse lover and I asked her to opine on this. her comments - what do you want the horse for? If you want a horse to win you a confirmation event at quarter horse congress, you'll have to pay big. But Wife doesn't want the perfect horse because to her, the perfect horse is the horse that bonds with her and they learn everything together. She realizes she may never win a national event, but she is ecstatic winning at a local event doing things she trained him to do.

today she came home so happy because when she got to the horse pasture, her horse was lying down enjoying the sun. She walked right up to him, fed him a treat, and asked him to get up to go to the barn. It is hard to buy that kind of trust at any price. She's had him two+ years and this is a forever horse for us.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Everything else has already been said so I'm going to keep it short.
Just do it. Go get her. What good is the money after you're gone? This is what you love and you deserve it.
I think you'd be crazy not to. And if she's that perfect, I wouldn't bother to dicker. Some things are too important to risk.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

[[[........What would you spend to get your "dream" horse?......]]]]]]

I offered $30,000 for a yearling. That was a few years ago when that was a lot of money. I had to wait for the banks to open on Monday to pay for him and someone else waltzed in and offered $35,000. I got a call telling me I could still have him if I could match the second offer, but I didn't have another $5,000 available.

One of my neighbors paid $250,000 for a Selle de Francais gelding and I think they stole him. He was worth every penny and then some more. What a fantastic animal.

I also bought a horse for $75. That one broke a bone in my face, 2 fingers, and a couple of toes, as well as blacking my eye a dozen time. She never got me off, but I blacked my eye on the saddle horn one time. She felt no responsibility for her rider and didn't care who got hurt.


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

Anytime I've bought a horse I ask myself do I think this horse is worth the money they're asking for it. If the answer is yes, I bought it, if no, I didn't and it didn't matter how bad I wanted it. As luck would have it though I've never fallen for a high dollar horse so I didn't have to really struggle over the decisions too much.

The only "was already trained" at the time of purchase horse I have in my field right now is the mare I let visitors ride. I'm in the same camp with CesumPec's wife, I like to raise them the way I want.


----------



## SDjulieinSC (Aug 8, 2005)

Find the money. You know what you want and you have found it! If you pass this one up you will compare anything else to it. I fear that you will regret letting this one pass you by! GO FOR IT!


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Boy talk about enablers :bow: 

I just recovered from a broken leg, have to have my shoulder rebuilt in Jan. and still have something going on with my hip..let's see - cheap horse with a spook factor of 100 mph..

or 

non - spooky horse that is a world champion, been ridden all over by kids, rides bareback, sidepasses, turns on forehand and haunches, gaits perfectly, will canter both directions, backs and is voice trained..

could still dump me and run off. but less likely. 

I am not familiar with what these horses sell for, but safety is a big factor. Any horse can dump the rider, but I feel like this one would just go along and do what is asked.

She has one bad habit - when saddling she makes the most awful faces - lays her ears back and acts like she will bite, but doesn't. After the saddle is on, she's all business and get's right to work. She LOVES attention and would rather be with people than other horses.

Arrg will send a text and see what they say to another 500. increase in my offer.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

sidepasser said:


> She has one bad habit - when saddling she makes the most awful faces - lays her ears back and acts like she will bite, but doesn't. After the saddle is on, she's all business and get's right to work.


I find most of the time that an issue like that is easy to fix. A good fitting saddle, gentle with the girth and a smack to let her know it's NOT acceptable usually works great after a few weeks.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Yeah, the kids that have been showing her have let her get away with things like that. She isn't mean and if that is the only "hole" I find, it will be a good thing. 

Well I sent the text, if I don't hear back soon, I will move on. It is hard to move on, but there comes a point when you have to say "this one wasn't meant to be". BTW - we are only a 1,000 apart at this point and they appear to not want to budge. I have gone over my budget by 2,500 and that is about it for me. It won't put me in the poor house, but I don't like going over budget more than 1/2. Too many horses out there needing to be moved...especially in this economy.


----------



## 2horses (Jul 19, 2004)

sidepasser said:


> She has one bad habit - when saddling she makes the most awful faces - lays her ears back and acts like she will bite, but doesn't. After the saddle is on, she's all business and get's right to work.


Ha, that's funny, my mare Becca does that too. I think it stems from when I first starting riding her, the saddle I used didn't fit as good as it should and she got sore with it. As soon as I realized what was happening, I bought a new saddle with wider tree (hauled her to the saddle shop to find the right one for us both). And that's been several (maybe four?) years ago. So now I know her saddle fits fine, but she still makes a face when I first tighten the cinch - and I do it slowly and steadily, with a couple of walks in between, to keep her as comfortable as possible. And if we're out somewhere other than home, she has other things to look at and think about and doesn't do it at all! She's funny. And as soon she puts her ears back and wrinkles her nose, I look her in the eye and she relaxes again and is all, waasup? How ya doin' back there? So I know it's just a habit more than a real reaction.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

A deal has been struck..

pictures will be forthcoming as soon as money changes hands..

Where's that happy dance fella?


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

sidepasser said:


> a deal has been struck..
> 
> Pictures will be forthcoming as soon as money changes hands..
> 
> Where's that happy dance fella?


congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

"Take a bow Trigger."


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Thanks, we have been dickering for the last ten days..


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Awesome, looking forward to pictures!


----------



## 2horses (Jul 19, 2004)

Well congrats!!! Hope she's all you want and then some.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

oregon woodsmok said:


> I offered $30,000 for a yearling. That was a few years ago when that was a lot of money. I had to wait for the banks to open on Monday to pay for him and someone else waltzed in and offered $35,000. I got a call telling me I could still have him if I could match the second offer, but I didn't have another $5,000 available.


I can't imagine a world when $30K isn't a whole lot of money. I also cannot imagine spending more on a horse than a nice house, even if I somehow came into millions and millions of dollars. 

Sidepasser, I am glad you got your girl. I have been thi king about your original question and thought that it would be easy to spend several thousand caring for a project horse before it is where you want it to be.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Congrats Sidepasser! Looking forward to pics


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

So happy for you! I was thinking maybe we could all email the sellers and tell them what a fantastic home you give horses and maybe that would sway them. Glad its all done!


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

congrads! looking forward to pictures.


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

Just saw this thread! I am so very glad for you! I was going to tell you that life is short. If it is only a few thousand, find the money. There is comes a point when you simply must do something for yourself. You work hard, you are a great person, you try to be kind and help others, you get the job done, many times when nobody else wants to do that job. You deserve that dream too!


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Thanks everyone, I am excited and nervous too - lol..afraid that something might happen and I don't get her! I cannot wait, she is pretty awesome, probably the best trained horse except Tyranna that I have ever had that was trained by someone else. I have to call the insurance company once the check clears and have her insured. 

I'm so excited!


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

2500.00 would be my top price right now for a gaited mule but IF you have the money I would go for it. At one time I thought I would never spend 2500.00 for any animal.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Didn't read where you had made the deal. Got to have pictures!


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

Try it out a well broke horse is worth extra as any thing else can kill you.but is this a luxery will you be depriveing more importa t things to own .try to get a lower price without insulting the seller they often start at an inflated price expecting to dicker which is common in livestock trading .I got a discount on my milk cow because the seller knew she was going to a good home and not to be traded and shufeled and torchured to a slaughter house. Caution with horses and used cars finding faults once you get it home is just your tough luck.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Thanks Arnie, yes a well broke, well trained horse is worth a lot. The cheapest part of owning any animal is the day you write the check. Then the bills begin to come in for shoes, trims, vet, board or feed/hay, accidents, new tack, additional training, etc.

I am in the process of selling a great deal of tack and things I have acquired over the years just so I will not be tempted in the future to have more than ONE horse.

I am at the age where if this horse lives till she's 30 I will likely no longer be riding by the time she retires and I retire. So hope that nothing goes wrong, she lives a long and healthy life and we can retire together. I figure I have about 15 more years of ride time left, that puts her at 25 and me at well over SS age..lol..

Will be posting stuff on the barter board soon, I have an aussie saddle that has been ridden in two or three times, martingales, bell boots, splint boots, exercise boots, etc. that I will be posting. Also have the cutest aussie rug for a poneigh if anyone needs one, its water proof and been on one pony, looks like new. Will have to get the size but I think it is a 58 inch.

So cleaning out the tack room and selling everything except what I need for one horse. I am also downsizing my trailer from a 3 horse to a 2 horse. I found one but it is way down in SE Alabama, pretty far to go, so if I can't find something closer, I will see if I can sell mine. Just had new tires, brakes, wheel hubs and bearings put on, new window put in, the door handles have been re-worked so they close smoothly. Nice trailer but too big for one horse.

I hope to have everything settled by show time in the spring!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Wait..what happened to Sid? I can't keep up!


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> Wait..what happened to Sid? I can't keep up!


Sid is a great horse as long as he is in the arena where he is used to everything. But I wanted to take him out on trail rides so began working with him by handwalking him around the farm where I board and gradually over the course of a couple of months, began riding him in paddocks where he was used to being. One day I took him out of his paddock where he had spent the night (September 15) and tacked him up and took him BACK to the same paddock and he saw the same pile of fence posts that had been in the paddock all night and half the day and flipped his gourd.

Started running sideways and bucking - acted like he had totally lost his pea brain. so after a few minutes of scaring all the boarders, I finally got loose of his crazy self, bailed off and ended up with a broken leg, busted shoulder and a hip that remains sort of wonky.

I did cowgirl up and hobbled back to the barn where the barn help was holding him by the reins and climbed myself right back in the saddle and rode him for another hour in the arena - where he acted like nothing was going on. DUH..

Got myself a nice leg brace/cast thing and a scheduled surgery date in January to fix the shoulder and kept riding him over the next month. I think I would have kept riding him but I never really trusted him after that so rode him like I figured he would blow up.

Took him to a Pro Trainer who said "uhm these lines are known to be difficult" and she has had him for 11 days. I asked her yesterday about him and she said "he is acting silly but will work out of it". 

I really can't take those hard falls anymore and DH was afraid I'd get myself killed so he said "yes" to the new horse and Sid will be at the trainers until he sells. 

If new horse throws me I am getting a walmart pony.


----------



## 2horses (Jul 19, 2004)

Wow, that sounds like a bad wreck and I would have a hard time just getting back on one that had done that, much less keep riding him. I'm sorry you got busted up, but I'm glad you're okay (or eventually will be), and that makes your new mare even more special!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

sidepasser said:


> Sid is a great horse as long as he is in the arena where he is used to everything. But I wanted to take him out on trail rides so began working with him by handwalking him around the farm where I board and gradually over the course of a couple of months, began riding him in paddocks where he was used to being. One day I took him out of his paddock where he had spent the night (September 15) and tacked him up and took him BACK to the same paddock and he saw the same pile of fence posts that had been in the paddock all night and half the day and flipped his gourd.
> 
> Started running sideways and bucking - acted like he had totally lost his pea brain. so after a few minutes of scaring all the boarders, I finally got loose of his crazy self, bailed off and ended up with a broken leg, busted shoulder and a hip that remains sort of wonky.
> 
> ...


I don't blame you. When I came off Spud several years ago and broke several things, it really blew my confidence. I've only ridden a few times since. Spud was a strange one...beautiful and a great ride but every once in a while, he'd blow up. We tried saddle fitting, the vet, professional trainer (I don't think she believed us about him till he blew on her and piled her into the ground). We sold him with full disclosure and he's so handsome he found himself a great place with an artist and is regularly her model. 

I've been working hard on getting myself back in shape and I'm planning on helping Caroline out with keeping Windsong worked. We have many thousands into her training but more importantly, she is a sweetheart of a horse under it all. She likes to please and she doesn't have a mean or stupid bone in her body.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

You never did actually say what your new baby IS.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Oh yeah, somehow I figured y'all knew..

She is a TWH mare.


----------



## Cashs Cowgirl (Jan 26, 2006)

sidepasser, what is the trailer you are selling? I am looking to buy (have two of mine for sale right now). I have someone coming tomorrow to look at my 14 ft stock trailer in the morning. I have a larger stock trailer for now, but I really want a slant load 3 horse. (I'm going to look at a possible new horse on Tuesday...a been there done that 18 yr old QH. Hoping she'll be a good DH horse :happy2


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

It is a Trail-et 3 horse slant load with dressing room and mid tack. It is a gooseneck, just had new tires, wheel hubs, bearings redone and brakes last year. Had door handles reworked and a new window put in. 

It needs a fresh paint job but it is in no way rusted through, has some minor surface rust that I want to get taken care of. It is a very nice trailer, all electric works, has electric brakes and if I weren't going to get a smaller trailer, I would add electric fans over all the stalls inside. I already have the fans to install. I may get it painted before I sell it, if I do I will increase the price to cover it as then it will be just like new as everything else has been taken care of over the years.

I like it because it breaks down into a nice box stall if you need one.

I had it appraised two weeks ago in it's present condition by a trailer sales place and was quoted 6000 - 6500. 

Here's a pic:


----------



## Work horse (Apr 7, 2012)

Sidepasser - congrats on finding your dream horse. I ended up spending double my budget (into the 5 figures) on my guy because I just knew he was the horse for me. I took out a loan to cover the difference. He was 3 when I bought him, so figured, this is a horse I could potentially be keeping for 30 years. After the purchase price, it is going to cost the same amount of money to feed,vet, trim, etc whether the horse cost $100 or $$$$$$$. Might as well get the right horse for you. I have had my guy for 4 years now, and if something terrible happened and he died tomorrow, I would still feel that I got my money's worth, and then some. He makes me that happy! (He ----es me off sometimes too but that's just horses, right?)


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Well, I'm pretty sure everyone here knows how I feel about how well my "dream" horse worked out for me!


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

I think I am safe enough in announcing that I am now the owner of a black, 10 yr. old World ChampionTWH mare named Josey Josey. 

Here is a video of her: 

[YOUTUBE]hpDddh9lkRY[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]_kUQukVZ2Rk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]8epzZgwirX0&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]

I pick her up tomorrow and bring her back to Alabama. She is very lovely and so kind. I don't really have pics of her, but there are lots of her on facebook. lol..

[YOUTUBE]ydEiwFGTY_A&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

She is beautiful and aristocratic. How could someone let her go. I like the hay feeder above too.

Hope you will show more of her story as you get to know her. Good work.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Thanks Bret, I designed those hayfeeders and put them in my fencelines so I never had to go into the paddocks to put out rolls of hay. Those are cheap to make too, the bottom is made out of 4 x 4 pallets, it takes four to make one. They hold up to 1500 lbs.
Underneath the pallets are cross members - they are 2" x 8"s turned sideways and the pallets sit on them.


----------



## 2horses (Jul 19, 2004)

Oh, WOW! I think the first thing I would do is canter bareback on her - she looks so easy and smooth! Hope she's just as awesome as she seems, and you both have many many wonderful rides together. I'm just a little bit jealous....


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

sidepasser said:


> Thanks Bret, I designed those hayfeeders and put them in my fencelines so I never had to go into the paddocks to put out rolls of hay. Those are cheap to make too, the bottom is made out of 4 x 4 pallets, it takes four to make one. They hold up to 1500 lbs.
> Underneath the pallets are cross members - they are 2" x 8"s turned sideways and the pallets sit on them.


Thank you. Very nice.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Got Josey home yesterday and she is just as nice as she was in her previous barn. I will post some pics when the weather clears up, it's cloudy and dreary today! I really like this mare, I think I am just a "mare" person!


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

sidepasser said:


> I think I am just a "mare" person!


That's OK. We all have our faults! LOL


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

I think I would have refinanced my home to have her. She is gorgeous! LOVE that head shake too. Congrads!
Oh BTW I am a mare person too. Have 4 and if I ever get another it will be a mare. Just something about them I adore.
nice horse..gorgeous horse,,sweet horse..congrads to you!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Wow! what a beauty! She sure likes to use her tail  I am very happy for you Sidepasser...you got yourself a fine mare there. My good friend who I ride with is also a mare person


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Yes she is a tail swisher. I am going to have the Chiro come out and work on her back. She is fairly quiet in the arena but I think she may need some adjustment since she traveled so far. Riding on a trailer all the way from Washington State to TN is hard on a horse no matter how many overnights are done. 

I rode yesterday and she didn't swish quite so much, she may be one of those that just uses her tail a lot. At least it isn't "deadened"..I looked at one that never moved it's tail the whole time I looked and rode her. I finally ask and they said she had a deadened tail. I passed. 

I believe in tails that can swish away the flies!


----------

